# This Crazy SARM is The Holy Grail of Extreme Lean Muscle Production



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2020)

*This Crazy SARM is The Holy Grail of Extreme Lean Muscle Production*

https://youtu.be/xo9K2ki-b3E


----------



## REHH (Feb 6, 2020)

Some SARMS have a low bioavailability so making them into an injectable will supercharge them. LGD4033 is good as an oral but supposed to be even better as an injectable which the injectable form is now becoming popular and showing up more lately.


----------

